# New Outback And New To Forum



## Mountainpiemaker (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Outbackers! We purchased our first Outback 272rk yesterday, picking it up in a few days. can't wait to start camping in it! Traded in a heartland north country 22fb so we can enjoy the extra space.


----------



## CW2Jason (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome, be sure to check out the Blogs on the left side of the page and feel free to ask any questions, this is a great and knowledgable group


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

Welcome to Outback

Enjoy your trailer and travel often, it's great.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy your 272RK! Looks like a nice model! There's a lot of Outback/RV camping experience from Outbackers members. So don't hesitate to ask any questions about anything.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase!

This peice of advice is very important!

Expect the PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection) to last 2+ hours

Bring a pad of paper and a camera to your PDI.

Search for and print a Pre-Delivery Inspection check list that you will find on Outbackers.com

Check out my blog on the home page

Slow down and make sure you understand how EVERYTHING works.

Document everything that you may find. Discolorations, bubbles, a missing screw, any discrepancy and check that the person perfroming the PDI for you has the same discrepancies listed on a "We Owe You" sheet.

This is the time to get everything fixed PRIOR to Spring hitting. After Spring gets here dealers become very busy with sales, and de-winterizing stored units, and completing repair jobs. It is good to get anything(s) that need to be tweaked done ASAP!

Eric


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats on the Outback and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

egregg57 said:


> Congratulations on your purchase!
> 
> Search for and print a Pre-Delivery Inspection check list that you will find on Outbackers.com


Welcome to the forum and I know you are going to enjoy your new trailer. Just to help you a little here's the link to the PDI Checklist Eric mentioned : PDI Checklist

It's a little intimidating to get a new trailer. I let my excitement overwhelm my need to understand all the gadgets. 







If I had known I would have had this list with me just to help me focus.

Have fun, drive safe, and welcome to the world of Outback.









Leigh


----------



## Mountainpiemaker (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you all for the great advice, we will definitely bring the checklist, didn't know there was one. This forum is great!


----------

